# Hi



## PaulnRach (Oct 29, 2019)

We are free camping virgins so are looking for a lot of good advice! We love spending time together in our motorhome whenever we get the chance. sometimes it's just drinking tea in the car park! Hi everyone!


----------



## Makzine (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome, use as much as you can I say


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## cheese (Oct 30, 2019)

hi, welcome


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi guys welcome. I do that to, often go sit in my bus where its parked & have a cuppa...


----------



## jeanette (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Welsh will (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi and welcome. We love free camping and should of done it years ago! We always try and put back into area we stay tho, whether clearing litter or buying a meal etc. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Forresbroons (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi welcome from Co Antrim,lots of help on here and our sister sites motorhome builder & motorhomer,feel free to ask anything anytime.


----------

